# OOPS!



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 15, 2012)

Today while getting the aldabras in from the cold weather tonight, one of our 600+ males smashed my hand. Serious pain, crushed it against a 4x4. This is the kind of thing that are very cautious with when customers or visitors come over. Accidents happen, these large creatures are very strong and powerful animals.


----------



## cemmons12 (Jan 15, 2012)

That looks pretty sore!


----------



## jaizei (Jan 15, 2012)

Man, hurts just looking at it.


----------



## Jacqui (Jan 15, 2012)

But did you get them all in?  Not one of the things folks normally think about happening with tortoises. So what are you doing with it?


----------



## l0velesly (Jan 15, 2012)

Ouch, that's one mighty bruise.


----------



## wellington (Jan 15, 2012)

Ouch  Hope you are icing it. It looks WOW painful. Nothing is broken is it?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 15, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> But did you get them all in?  Not one of the things folks normally think about happening with tortoises. So what are you doing with it?



All in, lots of ice and rest.....


----------



## Turtleswagg (Jan 15, 2012)

how much did u pay for your tortoises?


----------



## african cake queen (Jan 15, 2012)

sorry,looks bad.take care.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jan 15, 2012)

Seeing that made my hand hurt, I hope you are right handed.


----------



## CT Grim (Jan 15, 2012)

Wow...looks like you are allergic to pressure...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 15, 2012)

Turtulas said:


> Seeing that made my hand hurt, I hope you are right handed.



Both, lol.....





CT Grim said:


> Wow...looks like you are allergic to pressure...



lol......I must be....





Turtleswagg said:


> how much did u pay for your tortoises?



More than our house..........

Passion has no limits!


----------



## Turtleswagg (Jan 15, 2012)

lol how long do they live?


----------



## Angi (Jan 15, 2012)

That looks bad. I hope it heals fast!


----------



## Tom (Jan 15, 2012)

Ooh ouch. At least its not your throttle hand... or your trigger finger...


----------



## oscar (Jan 15, 2012)

hope nothing is broke. At what predicted low temperature do you decide
to bring them in for the night?


----------



## ascott (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh my Greg....I am sure you are keeping an eye on it, but um, gosh keep an eye on it....those kind of smashes are awful...I hope it is superficial and that swelling drops quickly..


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 15, 2012)

Tom said:


> Ooh ouch. At least its not your throttle hand... or your trigger finger...



LOL, Amen....




oscar said:


> hope nothing is broke. At what predicted low temperature do you decide
> to bring them in for the night?



55f and below. We keep the houses above the 60f mark.





ascott said:


> Oh my Greg....I am sure you are keeping an eye on it, but um, gosh keep an eye on it....those kind of smashes are awful...I hope it is superficial and that swelling drops quickly..



Thank you.


----------



## wellington (Jan 15, 2012)

It's funny. Not that your hand is smashed, that's awful, it's funny that we keep posting and asking things for you to respond, with a very sore typing hand?  your a trooper though, you keep typing right through the pain


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 15, 2012)

wellington said:


> It's funny. Not that your hand is smashed, that's awful, it's funny that we keep posting and asking things for you to respond, with a very sore typing hand?  your a trooper though, you keep typing right through the pain



 All good!!! I am just very thankful it is not broken....


----------



## Katherine (Jan 15, 2012)

Owwwwww!


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2012)

Looks like a radioactive Aldabrabite. You may truly become ALDABRAMAN!


----------



## pandacakes (Jan 16, 2012)

Ouch! I never really thought that a giant tortoise could smash a hand like that. I hope you are okay and that the swelling goes down fast! That looks pretty ouchy!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 16, 2012)

jkingler said:


> Looks like a radioactive Aldabrabite. You may truly become ALDABRAMAN!



LOL!


----------



## JoesMum (Jan 17, 2012)

Ow! It's painful enough when Joe butts me on the ankle bone - injuries on that scale don't bare thinking about. At least Joe can't crush me.

These guys don't try to butt you do they?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jan 17, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> Ow! It's painful enough when Joe butts me on the ankle bone - injuries on that scale don't bare thinking about. At least Joe can't crush me.
> 
> These guys don't try to butt you do they?



 No butting. They tend to push forward when they feel resistance.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh no! Did he crush your hand between his shell and the board? Is the bone broken, or just bruised?


----------

